# speaker wire



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not really. It can add impediance if kinked or too small of a size. The rule of thumb is, use at least 12-14 awg for Sub-Woofers, 16-18 awg for all other speakers. Think of it like a water pipe going to your house. The larger the pipe, the easier things are going to flow, but too large, the water pressure drops, and takes longer to get there.

And yes, you can use the wire from Radio Shack & Wal-Mart just fine. Just stay away from overpriced cables.


----------



## Home Media Professionals (Mar 12, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> Not really. It can add impediance if kinked or too small of a size. The rule of thumb is, use at least 12-14 awg for Sub-Woofers, 16-18 awg for all other speakers. Think of it like a water pipe going to your house. The larger the pipe, the easier things are going to flow, but too large, the water pressure drops, and takes longer to get there.
> 
> And yes, you can use the wire from Radio Shack & Wal-Mart just fine. Just stay away from overpriced cables.


Subwoofer ? Powered Sub ? why are you runing line outs to subs ? Try RCA over COAX RG59 --- would give you proper shielding that would cut down on hissssssing.... unless you like the hisss and buzzzzzz.


----------



## Home Media Professionals (Mar 12, 2008)

*Wirez, Defined*



gregzoll said:


> Not really. It can add impediance if kinked or too small of a size. The rule of thumb is, use at least 12-14 awg for Sub-Woofers, 16-18 awg for all other speakers. Think of it like a water pipe going to your house. The larger the pipe, the easier things are going to flow, but too large, the water pressure drops, and takes longer to get there.
> 
> And yes, you can use the wire from Radio Shack & Wal-Mart just fine. Just stay away from overpriced cables.


Subwoofer ? Powered Sub ? why are you runing line outs to subs ? Try RCA over COAX RG59 --- would give you proper shielding that would cut down on hissssssing.... unless you like the hisss and buzzzzzz. If they are not powered. Then 10 but shielded. But wait maybe they are small subs.....


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

RG-59 is fine and all, but is not going to work in this kind of application. RG-59 is a 75ohm rated cable, and if you are getting Hiss & Buzzing, it is not from the cable to the speaker, but from the setup.


----------

